# Small batch veneering



## Woodmatt (1 Aug 2018)

Hi All,
I am wanting to do or get done a small amount of veneering done on a project I am planning, there would only be about a dozen or so panels. I know they could be done by myself if I had a bag press but I don't so does anyone know of any facilities where I might be able to prepare the panels myself and then get them dropped off and have them veneered?
If this could be done I may well come up with some more pieces and use the facilities again. Thanks


----------

